# water temp gauge problem



## epec (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi, I have a 2000 nissan altima, recently I found the water temperature gauge has some problem. When I drive it on the road, the meter keeping jump from middle and cool position, it is definitly annoying. I an not sure it is problem of wire connection, thermostate or the cooling system. Any suggestion on it? I tried to fasten the cable connection around the thermostate and thermal transmitter, but it does not work.


----------



## RodC (May 15, 2006)

I've got the same problem with my 2003 Frontier. 2.4 liter 4 cylinder - only it really does overheat then cool down when I keep it under 60mph. I had the thermostat changed and the coolant changed. No good. Don't know what to do next. The warranty is out already.


----------



## epec (Nov 24, 2005)

I read through the internet, people said it may be the problem of thermal transmitter (or coolant temperature sensor). There is a connection we can find around the radiator, the problem may be there, I will go to find it out


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Could be some air in the system that needs to be bled out , but also check the sender to see if it is faulty.It is located by the upper rad hose.


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Its the Temp Sending Unit, this sends the signal to the guage. the connection has a short most likely... pull it off and inspect wire. its right up front where the upper radiator hose connects to the head. Worse case scenario, change the unit.


----------

